# Att customers with Tmo unlocked Galaxy S III



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Att customers that were planning on using the unlimited 10$ data plan with their unlocked hspa+ smarthphone,sorry but att will put a 3gb data plan, t[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]hey fixed the loop hole in their system so any device that has hspa+ on their network is consider a smartphone by the system and [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] will automatically add a 3GB 30$ a month data plan to your account or 300mb for 20$ a month, in other words your fuckt, so good bye to the days of 10$ unlimited data plan on unlocked hspa+ unlocked devices.[/background]


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Cool.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

